# Meyer E-47 vs E-60



## WCS (Mar 4, 2004)

Can anybody tell me what the fundamental differences are between the E-47 and E-60 pumps? Is one intended for heavier use than the other?

The E-47 is from the Electro-Lift model line, the E-60 is from the Quick-Lift model line. So, why are there two models, and under what circumstances is one preferred over the other?

Thanks


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

I have both E-47 & E-60 on our trucks. Both units I believe can lift the same weight. The E-60 has a much larger motor, therefore is much faster. It not only lifts faster but angles faster. The E-60 also has adjustable lower rate. It can be made to drop like a stone. The E-47's drop rate is kind of slow and is not adjustable. The smaller E-47 motor also draws more amperage than the E-60. There is a conversion for the E-47 to an E-57. It use the larger E-60 motor making it lift and angle quicker, but would still have the slower drop rate. I have had good luck with both units and only minimal problems.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

E-60 is quicker and cost more. Suspose to use less amprage to run thus easer on the batteries
I have to many E-47's to switch over and don't feel the cost differance is worth it but if I were juat starting out I may spend the extra then again I may not because I would never buy another Meyers after using a Boss Vee 
Do not use the slick stick with the e-60 unless you add a capasitor to the B valve silinoed.

ware is the spell checker?


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

DWAN please use spell check. Instead of using the post reply box at the bottom, hit the new reply button at the bottom of the last post in the thread. From there it is a piece of cake.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the e47 is a long running unit and yes it can handle all blades havent had any problems here the e60 is nice but i dont like the touchpad


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you don't get the "spall chak butten" post the reply. Wait till it posts then hit "Edit" and spall chak will show up. Then hit "save changes". Some tiimes the spell check does not come up when posting replies.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

differences

motor
pump
base housing
drop valving circut
13 different seals


----------



## POWERBAND (Jan 18, 2001)

*DWAN - Capacitor for B solenoid?*

PLEASE - tell me about how you can add a capacitor to the SLICK-STICK controller to use it with an E60 (hopefully same as E57) unit. WHAT CAP VALUE DID YOU USE AND WHERE, - HOW WELL DOES IT WORK?

My dealer switched out the ergonomical preferred SLICK-STICK due to the slamming stop when angling right - to the new TOUCHPAD on my new Meyer E-57. 
The Touchpad is cumbersome and the "Hold for Float" is a royal PITA. Also the little lamps used on the touchpad are useless in daylight!.

I would like to use the SLICK-STICK and did think about adding a Cap' to the circuit to allow it to "hold" the voltage or slow down the release but since it's on warranty I let the dealer go ahead and switch it out.

I talked to the MEYER rep when the forum had a "_live with rep_" day and they made it sound like a big deal - that a new controller would have to be designed. Good, make it so! If you do a search you will find many posts on customer dissatisfaction with the abandonment of the SLICK-STICK controller.

Maybe you could sell them the design if that will enable SliCK-STICK use with the faster pumps.
THANKS - PB


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I use a slick stick on a e-57, have used them on a 60 & 47, big deal so it jerks a little bit, it will not damage anything, have used the same pump for 4 seasons now


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I'll try to put something together for you on the capacitor. it has been 5 or 6 years sense I put it together for my brothers unit.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

I have seen several E-60 pumps with the case broken around the lower mounting pin. I have never seen an E-47 case broken. I use slick sticks on all of my trucks and have never had a problem. I was considering changing my E-47s over to E-57s( E-60 motor and bigger pump), but I can pickup used E-60s for 400.00 or less.


----------

